# Best T shirt and poster web design software?



## debard (Oct 31, 2007)

I am a site developer. We have a printing company as a potential client. They want to offer custom designed T-shirts and posters. I have e-Commerce solutions, and can develop/host the site, but need software to provide a user-friendly way for customers to design T-shirts and posters online.

Suggestions most appreciated!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

try design tool - designer - t shirt - ad specialties - expertLogo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are a few tools and vendors listed in these threads: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/online-tshirt-designer/


----------

